# The Pumpkin Thief



## Denhaunt

"_It comes from deep within the abandoned pumpkin patch, wild, hidden, untamed. Lost for decades behind the decrepit house, near the family plot, from which it draws its dark magic. Between the tangled, rotting, vines something stirs. A frightened crow sounds off; warning the setting sun of the darkness that lurks, waiting, plotting, hungry...always hungry. As the moon crests the Thief is already on the move. Silent. Swift. Without compassion. Before the dawn there will be blood. Another mysterious disapearance. Another mother's heart torn to pieces..._"

Inspired by Dave of the Deads "The Hatchling" and recent works by the infamous "Pumpkin Rot". I hope you Enjoy...


----------



## Terrormaster

Love it!. Would love to see some in progress pics of how you merged the skull and pumpkin together.


----------



## bobzilla

Awesome job ! Love it !


----------



## Howlinmadjack

That is so cool! Love the expressions on their "faces"!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow you did a great job! I really like it. I really like the body looking like it is ready to attack.


----------



## Denhaunt

Terrormaster said:


> Love it!. Would love to see some in progress pics of how you merged the skull and pumpkin together.


Here is a link to some progress pics as well as some different views:





































Made from simple ingredients: Foam Skull, News paper (ribs), PVC, Latex & Cotton Balls. Lit him up with some LEDs and slapped some paint on him...

I think this guy is one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## dave the dead

very cool!


----------



## The Archivist

I love the red light coming from the chest cavity. Very creepy looking, I can only imagine what it looks like in dim lighting. Is it wired for sound? If so, I would make it sound like a cross between a child and something unearthly.


----------



## Alucard

Whoa! I'm blown away after seeing this!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Wow thats really cool. I think you have combined your influences and come out with something equally awesome (or even more so). Very exciting work!


----------



## Denhaunt

The Archivist said:


> I love the red light coming from the chest cavity. Very creepy looking, I can only imagine what it looks like in dim lighting. Is it wired for sound? If so, I would make it sound like a cross between a child and something unearthly.


I actually spent quite a bit of time during the build trying to imagine what he would sound like and I think you nailed it! Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Denhaunt

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## morbidmike

great job he is awsome thanx for including the building pix that was cool how you made him very creative


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oh man that's cool!


----------



## scourge999

That is SICK! Way cool pose, lighting, color and imagination. I love it, fantastic!


----------



## fritz42_male

Oh wow! - that is soooo good!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Very cool piece, nice!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Amazing work,


----------



## SuperCreep31

ok thats awesome!


----------



## DeathTouch

I really love the color on this. Oh, by the way. I heard that you helped Chris make his hands on his Sam prop. How did you do that if you don't mind?


----------



## fick209

That is incredible work, I love the pose he has!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's just kick-ass!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's beautifully done, just a gorgeous blend of pumpkin, skelly, and a driftwood-like body. I never cease to be impressed by what can be done with the simplest of materials in the hands of a creatively demented person


----------



## 13mummy

That is amazing, I'm so jealous!!


----------



## operatingnurse

I can't believe that you started from just a skull! Great work.


----------



## IMU

WOW ... great work!


----------



## pagan

He is fantastic!!! Very nasty little piece of work there (in a complimentary sense)!


----------



## psyko99

That's awesome. I like the pumpkin seeds, they're a nice touch.


----------



## bourno

nice work. kudos on a great prop


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I like the seeds....

Great prop.


----------



## Stiff Kitten

Thats just great work the lighting adds so much cool picture's


----------



## spideranne

I completely love it!


----------



## Tyler

Awesome!


----------



## Spooky1

Very cool and original. I love it!


----------



## Denhaunt

Thanks everyone. I really glad you like it. I have quite a few progress pics - maybe even enough to do a reasonable attempt at a how-to. If anyone is interested.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Denhaunt said:


> Thanks everyone. I really glad you like it. I have quite a few progress pics - maybe even enough to do a reasonable attempt at a how-to. If anyone is interested.


Put them into a little slideshow - I like seeing a project unfold that way and it saves a lot of typing of text


----------



## The Archivist

Hey buddy, can you give me a how to fix?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Great job He is awesome!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Really well done...love the pose, very expressive.


----------



## Denhaunt

The Archivist said:


> Hey buddy, can you give me a how to fix?


Over the next couple of weeks I'll be making a second one of these guys. I will take detailed pics - who knows, maybe even a short vid of the process. Until then, there are more pics at:

The Pumpkin Thief pictures by denhaunt2 - Photobucket

(To go to link - click the bar at the top of the box)

Feel free to PM me for any detail questions and thanks again for all the great comments.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW!!! LOVE IT!! love the pose and how you did the seeds!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wouldn't want to cross his path on a dark, moonless night. He is creepy... good job.


----------



## niblique71

That guy is SOOOOOO Cool. I love the "In progress" pics, very helpful.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Wow, what a freaky dude! Excellent idea adding the seeds.


----------



## halloween71

OMG that is a amazing prop!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday

I always wondered what would happen if Rot & DtD had a child. Now I know.

Nice.


----------



## Silent Requiem

freaakin sweeet!


----------



## HauntCast

I bow in your presence.


----------



## Denhaunt

Oh come on now Chris - you're making me blush. But thanks.


----------



## The Archivist

See what you've started Denny? Everyone, including me, thinks you're a god of some sort.  Can't wait to see the look on your face when I give you your present after its finished...


----------



## kprimm

Very nice work and way cool, congrats on a job very well done!!!


----------



## Giles

WOW!! I don't know how I missed this one. Amazing work. That would scare me on a dark night peeking out from behind a bush!

Awesome job!!


----------



## Denhaunt

The Archivist said:


> See what you've started Denny? Everyone, including me, thinks you're a god of some sort.  Can't wait to see the look on your face when I give you your present after its finished...


I'm truly beside myself.


----------



## SpectreTTM

That's Sick Denny....




I LIKE IT


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Sweet! I like this guy alot!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Denhaunt - This is awesome'ness!!! Keep up the greatness!!


----------



## GhoulishCop

Denhaunt,

Very nice prop. About how tall is it? Oh, and congrats on your mention on Hauntcast's "Mad Props for Props" segment!

Rich


----------



## ShellHawk

A job well done, my friend!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Agreed, my man - that thing is crazy cool. (hugs!) hahahaha.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

I LOVE this prop...especially the pose! Many of the props I've made in the past are stiff and "lifeless" because I've been focused on capturing the anatomy as opposed to the overall stance of the creature. Your "Pumpkin Thief" looks like he's been caught in the act...and nothing is more dangerous than a cornered animal! RUN!


----------



## Denhaunt

Haunted Hot Sauce said:


> I LOVE this prop...especially the pose! Many of the props I've made in the past are stiff and "lifeless" because I've been focused on capturing the anatomy as opposed to the overall stance of the creature. Your "Pumpkin Thief" looks like he's been caught in the act...and nothing is more dangerous than a cornered animal! RUN!


Thanks - Trust me when I tell you that will all change when you buy a heat gun and start bending your PVC. It makes all the difference. I first saw this when HalloweenZombie did a short presentation at the East Coast Haunters Convention and I've been a huge fan every since.


----------



## Ryan Wern

Incredible work


----------

